# Just had Manual Transmission fluid replaced with Amsoil Synchromesh......results...



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

My clutch accumulator bypass kit is coming in the mail on Tuesday. Next monday my car is getting inspected and I'm putting synchromesh back in. This gm trans fluid is trash. The car shifts so inconsistent with the gm fluid.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I had filled with the 75W-90 gear lube and I liked the results. Shifts were much more smooth and it seemed like the 1-2 shift quit being notchy when it was cold.









Manual Transmission & Transaxle Gear Lube 75W-90


Shop Manual Transmission & Transaxle Gear Lube 75W-90 at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I was going to go that route, but was recommended the synchromesh being in Canada, it does get quite cold in certain areas...Today the high was 14F here...

Jason


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> I was going to go that route, but was recommended the synchromesh being in Canada, it does get quite cold in certain areas...Today the high was 14F here...


Meh, it's fine. It shifts just fine in the cold.


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

Diamond193 said:


> My clutch accumulator bypass kit is coming in the mail on Tuesday. Next monday my car is getting inspected and I'm putting synchromesh back in. This gm trans fluid is trash. The car shifts so inconsistent with the gm fluid.


Is this for gen 2?


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Meh, it's fine. It shifts just fine in the cold.


I will run this for a bit then try the stuff you used. Such a simple job as long as you have some ramps and a hour of time...


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> I will run this for a bit then try the stuff you used. Such a simple job as long as you have some ramps and a hour of time...


I had the Amsoil in the gearbox for about 5,000 miles. Then, the slave cylinder in my transmission needed changing under warranty and the Chevy dealership technician refilled the gearbox with AC Delco oil. I should have told him to drain and refill with the same fluid as it was very recently changed, but maybe their work orders for the job he did wouldn't allow that.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> I had the Amsoil in the gearbox for about 5,000 miles. Then, the slave cylinder in my transmission needed changing under warranty and the Chevy dealership technician refilled the gearbox with AC Delco oil. I should have told him to drain and refill with the same fluid as it was very recently changed, but maybe their work orders for the job he did wouldn't allow that.


I am just praying the slave does not go out on mine. I still have powertrain warranty until June and thats it. I have 31500 miles on mine right now and as you know, just had a full clutch fluid purge and fill. The guy who did it at my dealer said if you keep the DOT3 clutch fluid clean and change it yearly, it may stave off the failure. At the end of the day who knows.....SO FAR, I have had zero problems with this car, picked it up new in June of 2016.

Jason


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

SilveradoWTRT said:


> Is this for gen 2?


Gen 1 I have a 2012 Eco


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

6Speed2016LT said:


> I was going to go that route, but was recommended the synchromesh being in Canada, it does get quite cold in certain areas...Today the high was 14F here...
> 
> Jason


Amsoil is fully synthetic and a better quality than the OEM Synchromesh. Definitely want a high quality synthetic when using in very cold or hot conditions.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Amsoil is fully synthetic and a better quality than the OEM Synchromesh. Definitely want a high quality synthetic when using in very cold or hot conditions.


The AC Delco transmission oil for manual gearboxes is a full synthetic and is good quality.


----------

